# Link to pictures of S3´s



## Hot Rod (Feb 1, 2003)

Follow this link for some sweet pics.
http://www.s3-audi.co.uk/


_Modified by Hot Rod at 11:05 PM 1-21-2004_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Link to pictures of S3´s (Hot Rod)*

nice link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Link to pictures of S3´s (Hot Rod)*

Gotta love the simple sweetness of those cars...they are all modded with taste, except for the 19" wheels on a couple...
hmmm


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Link to pictures of S3´s (GTiDan-FL)*








Sportec's are hot!!


----------

